# Poppies in the pasture



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if poppies are toxic to horses? 
We are building the fence to expand our horses' area from drylot to paddock paradise with a dryland pasture in the middle. Before planning this all out, DH spread some poppy seeds out in the native brush area just as an experiment to see if they could survive without irrigation. They are not thriving, but they made it and bloomed. Now that area is right in the middle of the planned paddock paradise and I need to decide in a day or 2 whether or not to let them go to seed or trim the seed heads before they open. They're not the red California poppies, nor are they annual prickle poppies (an invasive), but are the purple "Afghan" poppies, I think. They came from my mother-in-law's garden.
Poisonous or not? :?


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Poppies are toxic to horses, ingestion can cause excessive salvation (drooling) and an increased breathing rate. I cannot remember exactly how toxic they are or if the toxin builds up in the horses system over time, but I would eradicate the poppies as soon as possible.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks!
Luckily the last bloom was yesterday and none have opened up yet. Of the jar full of seeds put out there only 1 plant made it, and produced about 5 flowers...pretty for a few days then done. Luckily they are easy to get rid of before the pods dry and pop open.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

They certainly are pretty.
I'm currently fighting a battle with dandelions and false dandelions. I wish they died off that easily.


----------

